# Mini-wsm build.



## eppo (May 4, 2012)

Just picked up the stuff I need for a mini-wsm.
I'll have a few minutes tomorrow to finish it up and season it.







Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mdboatbum (May 4, 2012)

Looks great!!  Best $50 you've ever spent! Good luck with it.


----------



## jrod62 (May 5, 2012)

looks great. My dad has a smoky joe grill . It might disappear next time i'm up there 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






went to walmart to get the pot . they didn't have any 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






can get it on line but the stores don't carry them here


----------



## raquette (May 5, 2012)

I purchased on line from Amazon but got the Vasconia tamale steamer pot  which was $38 as it is supposed to have a better fit.  It works great.  Used a cast iron pan with the handle cut off rather than the terra cotta saucer, again works well.


----------



## eppo (May 5, 2012)

Cut the bottom out, got the grill in, 3 inches from the top of the pot. Next I want to make the fire box, rest a terra cotta plate on to of it. Then figure out where to mount another grate.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## raquette (May 5, 2012)

You can use a charcoal grate for a18" to rest the saucer on and a second one rests on the saucer for the second grill.


----------



## cdldriver (May 5, 2012)

hey  jrod62 got a mexican produce or cental foods by you? they should have the pot you looking for. those Vasconia tamale steamer pot work nice too.


----------



## eppo (May 6, 2012)

Seasoning.
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## raquette (May 6, 2012)

Looks good, lets see the inside and how you set it up after it coolsThumbs Up


----------



## eppo (May 6, 2012)

anyone know a place i can get a thermo for it with a 6ish inch probe?


----------



## jrod62 (May 6, 2012)

looks great !!!

let us know how easy it is to control the temp.

this is on the need to have list. just have to find the pot


----------



## raquette (May 6, 2012)

Check Amazon for the "Old Smokey" thermometer, its $10.  I used the 2" which allows the movement of grill past it.


----------



## eppo (May 6, 2012)

Raquette said:


> Check Amazon for the "Old Smokey" thermometer, its $10.  I used the 2" which allows the movement of grill past it.



Hmm, didnt think of movement of the grills. shouldn't the probe reach the middle of the grill, to get the correct temperature?
First, let me preface this with, this is my first charcoal smoker. 
I figured I would see how to keep temps, and get a feel for smoking with it. I didnt make the fire box yet, and just put some coals on the grate. This smoker held temps for three hours, solid at 244, it actually amazed me. I thought it would be more difficult. Then somewhere during the third hour, the coals started to go out, i guess I have some research to do on coal placement. It looked like the coals in the center burnt out, but didnt catch to enough of the ones radiating out. My guess is once I have the fire box, that won't matter.
Overall so far the transition from propane to charcoal didn't seem to difficult, and I'm loving this new smoker.


Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## michael ark (May 6, 2012)

Looks great!:yahoo:


----------



## raquette (May 6, 2012)

The 2" probe is able to closely match the temp probe I drop thru the vent, so I'd say works well.  Are you planning to make a charcoal ring from expanded metal?  My is 4" tall and the same diameter as the charcoal grate.  Tried and true.


----------



## tyotrain (May 6, 2012)

I want one lol thats just cool... nice job


----------



## eppo (May 6, 2012)

Raquette said:


> The 2" probe is able to closely match the temp probe I drop thru the vent, so I'd say works well. Are you planning to make a charcoal ring from expanded metal? My is 4" tall and the same diameter as the charcoal grate. Tried and true.


Yes, expanded metal.

thanks for the measurements, going to go pick some up either at home depot, or a welding supply.... Ran out of CO2 for my keggerator! kill two birds with one stone... and smoke em!

did some research, and it looks like if i use the minion method for the coals, i will take off the top layer of coals, get them nice and hot, then put them back in. then i'll have wood chunks mixed in with the layers of coals, for a nice smoke... I'm excited, think i'm going to do some spares next weekend on this.


----------



## eppo (May 11, 2012)

Alright, well here it goes... Finished her up.  I took these pics from the bottom up, so you can get an idea.

























Overall, it was easy, cheap, and keeps temps stable.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## michael ark (May 12, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## raquette (May 12, 2012)

Consider resting the saucer on a 18" charcoal rack which would rest on the indentation in the pot.  Y,ou'll need some air flow to keep the fire going, not sure it will work as you set up. IMHO


----------



## eppo (May 12, 2012)

It did work, kinda, though the saucer cracked.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mdboatbum (May 14, 2012)

If you still have the steamer insert for the pot, put that in place and rest the saucer on that. The saucer needs to be fully supported on the bottom or it will crack. Plus, the steamer insert can act as a diffuser for higher heat cooks without the saucer. If you want a 2nd rack, get the CHARCOAL grate for the 18" weber, I believe it's part #7440, and place it directly on top of the saucer. I've used this configuration many times and my saucer has yet to crack. I've also had great temperature control and stability. I've never cooked without the steamer insert in place and have been able to dial stable in temps from 200˚ up to 375˚.


----------



## eppo (May 14, 2012)

Mdboatbum said:


> If you still have the steamer insert for the pot, put that in place and rest the saucer on that. The saucer needs to be fully supported on the bottom or it will crack. Plus, the steamer insert can act as a diffuser for higher heat cooks without the saucer. If you want a 2nd rack, get the CHARCOAL grate for the 18" weber, I believe it's part #7440, and place it directly on top of the saucer. I've used this configuration many times and my saucer has yet to crack. I've also had great temperature control and stability. I've never cooked without the steamer insert in place and have been able to dial stable in temps from 200˚ up to 375˚.


I'll try that next week. I think I may try a mac'n'cheese Fatty.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## eppo (Jun 1, 2012)

the only thing that has annoyed me so far is the ash covering the bottom vent. I've read that people use a can, poke holes in it and use it to protect the bottom vent. but what i think i'm going to do is drill holes in the side like a UDS. I would think that would be the best way to ensure air flow. My last smoke with it was some spare and beef ribs, at 4 hours i needed to dump the ashes. at that point the ribs were in foil, i tried banging it out, and when i took the ribs out the foil was covered in ash. I dont want to have to do that next time. Would also like to try a Butt in there, but i dont want to have to mess with it, and since the ash covering the bottom vent was my only issue, i think i should be able to get 10 hours smoke time out of it if i fix that..

I have 2 people who are going to get me a 55 gallon drum for my UDS build. Cant wait for that!


----------

